# Bianca Dragusanu - Romanian Celebrity Leaked Paparazzi Gifs Photos Video



## 31cicem (18 Dez. 2012)

Size: 24.8 Mb
Duration: 2.29 Min
Resolution: 512*384 Pix


```
http://www.embedupload.com/?d=2WZPBHMIRK
```


----------

